# Deathwatch RPG Free Adventure, try it.



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Free Introductory Adventure for the Deathwatch RPG,

Deathwatch: Final Sanction:

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=1428

&

The sequel, Oblivion's Edge:

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=1442

I think it looks good.

Edit:

A preview of upcoming Deathwatch titles summer 2010-2011 http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/ffg_content/deathwatch/minisite/support/litany-of-war-lowres.pdf

Jericho Reach map http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/f...site/support/deathwatch-jericho-reach-map.pdf

Jericho Reach preview http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/f.../support/deathwatch-jericho-reach-preview.pdf


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for the belated response 

But I think the Deathwatch RPG is looking really promising, I may have to have a good browse of those. Nice find Relic


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Have played through a chunk of the 1st instalment (going back for more next weekend, so no spoilers please ). The new mechanics are good fun - the horde rules work well (hordes with heavy stubbers are nasty, even if you're a 7 foot tall superhuman in power armour).

If you're looking for an RPG that's heavy on combat, I'd reckon it looks pretty good - for those who think it can't be called Roleplay unless you spend half the session with in character conversations with a dozen different noble families, then you might want to stick to Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader. That's not meant to be a criticism, by the way - different strokes and all that, and I'm glad to see opportunities for different styles of groups out there


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

meeh, still kinda thinking about the upcoming death watch and rogue trader RPG's, im leaning more to the Rogue Trade cause i hear it's fully integratable with the Dark Heresy system but yeah, still on the might though


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

When is the core book coming out?


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> When is the core book coming out?


Deathwatch: Slated for Sep 28, 2010 on Amazon

Dark Heresy: Blood of Martyrs: November 30, 2010 again thats from Amazon

Fantasy Flight doesnt have actual release dates when I went to the roleplaying products but Amazon has been pretty good about release dates in the past. 

Can't wait for Deathwatch.


----------

